# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Flat gauge DIY

## Tuấn

Nguyên lý đây ạ :



Em làm thử phát ạ :

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, hungdn, Mr.L, nhatson, ppgas, solero

----------


## anhcos

Mình cũng xài một cái na ná như bác, nhưng không đo độ phẳng mà đo độ cong/bán kính của mặt cầu có chuẩn hay không.

Cái đĩa thép có đường kính, tùy theo bán kính cong mà tính ra độ sâu tương ứng.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình cũng xài một cái na ná như bác, nhưng không đo độ phẳng mà đo độ cong/bán kính của mặt cầu có chuẩn hay không.
> 
> Cái đĩa thép có đường kính, tùy theo bán kính cong mà tính ra độ sâu tương ứng.


Vâng bác, em định chế con máy nên cần tìm xem có cái gì thẳng thẳng để làm chuẩn. Đầu tiên em lấy cây ray vuông ra thử, chà 2 cây vào nhau thấy nó không thẳng nên em chế cái này để kiểm tra xem có cái gì thẳng thẳng làm chuẩn được không  :Smile:  

3 cái chấu bên dưới là em dùng 3 cái mũi taro bị gãy, mài tròn đầu rồi đánh bóng nó đi và hàn vào cái miếng sắt thôi ạ. Chế xong cái này hết có 15 phút he he  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------


## diy1102

he he anh làm dài cái thanh kia ra sẽ cho kết quả tốt hơn, nhưng mà chỗ ở 2 đầu thì hơi khó.
Ps: mà cái vị trí đồng hồ so và cái đế của nó nên đặt vào giữa chứ ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> he he anh làm dài cái thanh kia ra sẽ cho kết quả tốt hơn, nhưng mà chỗ ở 2 đầu thì hơi khó.
> Ps: mà cái vị trí đồng hồ so và cái đế của nó nên đặt vào giữa chứ ạ.


Hì, em đang chế cái bàn chà sếp ui, cái đồng hồ so em để vào giữa rùi đấy chứ  :Smile:  lúc nào rảnh em chế tiếp ít đồ linh tinh he he  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Hì, em đang chế cái bàn chà sếp ui, cái đồng hồ so em để vào giữa rùi đấy chứ  lúc nào rảnh em chế tiếp ít đồ linh tinh he he


hi hi trong video em thấy vị trí cái đồng hồ so không ở giữa ợ.

----------


## Tuấn

> hi hi trong video em thấy vị trí cái đồng hồ so không ở giữa ợ.


Cụ có thấy cái Avatar với lị cái cấp bậc thợ của em hông ? Sì pam mờ với lị anh hùng bàn phím đới  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> hi hi trong video em thấy vị trí cái đồng hồ so không ở giữa ợ.


Cái miếng sắt em nhặt được nó hơi ngắn và cũng hơi hẹp, nghịch tạm thui sếp ui  :Smile:  Hôm nào em làm con khác  :Smile:  

hai cái chấu tròn ở đuôi nó khoảng cách khá hẹp nên để cái cục đế vào đấy cho nó cân bằng, còn cái đầu thì em cố tính để ra giữa roài, chắc là vặn vớ vặn vẩn lúc một tay cầm máy ảnh, mật tay di di nên nó chạy lung tung thía  :Smile: 

À hôm nay em đi xem  mấy chỗ mài mặt phẳng rùi, giá không cao nhưng mà lởm lắm các bác ạ. Họ chỉ mài trắng ra thôi hay sao ý, kiểu này mài bản rộng chắc lệch tóe loe  :Smile:  Thấy có mấy hanh rà mà họ vứt còng queo trong góc, chắc chả bao giờ dùng  :Smile:

----------

